# dogs take out llama



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

interesting article on yahoo today

dogs kill llama - they look like coy-dogs

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...oodthirsty-pack-of-dogs-take-out-350-lb-llama


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

The one the picture is focused on, doesn't look much like a domestic dog to me. 

If this pack has killed so much and so often, I'm surprised people have set out trapping and shooting them.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I'd have been shooting it with something other than a camera!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

One looks like a wolf, the other a dog. I'd be shooting already too. One thing I noticed about Llamas, they really aren't a match for something serious, at least the ones I've seen. Their defense is about as much as a cow or horse. A dog can move a cow, and possibly a horse if he lives. On the other hand a lgd is respected by other dogs, because his size and attitude. Nobody messes with the lgd around here. I've had dogs go after my lgd, only to be efficiently put in their place, then they never messed with him again. the Llama only could put weak dogs in their place. 
I am glad I have my lgd. Today the funny boy was trying to help move a cow, trying to help the border collies . He was actually barking at it and got kicked. Who knows why. I guess he isn't quite the livestock cattle herding dog.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

This is sadder and sadder.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Hells' bells thats no dog its either a coy-dog or big coyote. I am rather shocked at the inaction of the people overall - over 100 head of dead stock and no one is shooting or trapping by now?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

so does no one out there have lgd's? No rifles? If something was out there bothering the chickens Tucker would be on it in a skinny minute! Don't mess with his chickens or his children. And especially don't mess with his mama! Friend was over the other day, one who has watched Tucker when we have been gone, who is over here a lot of weekends, Tucker knows him, but he hugged me the other weekend as he was leaving and it took about 2 seconds for Tucker to be there standing up against me guarding me. It was kinda funny. Around here there would be hunting squads out to shoot these dogs.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If there are a pack of 4-6 of those coyotes/coy dogs one LGD could probably keep them away, but it would take more than one to kill them off. I don't understand why people aren't sitting out at night to take them out? Perhaps the area is bunny hugger central or something? They took down a 350lb animal. A kid, teen, or even a human wouldn't be an issue for them to kill. They do need to be destroyed.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

Seems to me that they should be able to get them too. This is actually in the area that my parents live in northeast Washington. A very large farming area, and no they are definitely not bunny huggers there! A bunch of hicks maybe, and definitely down-home farmers! I do know that the attacks have been miles apart and really random, so it's probably hard to know when/where the next attack will be. There is also timberland around, so they are probably hiding out during the day. Glad my parents don't have any livestock!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

mekasmom said:


> If there are a pack of 4-6 of those coyotes/coy dogs one LGD could probably keep them away, but it would take more than one to kill them off. I don't understand why people aren't sitting out at night to take them out? Perhaps the area is bunny hugger central or something? They took down a 350lb animal. A kid, teen, or even a human wouldn't be an issue for them to kill. They do need to be destroyed.


"Bunny hugger central" I was thinking the same thing....
"It can't happen in MY backyard!" mentality.....anyhow, no excuse for them or the sheriff not shooting them...


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Looked more wolf than coyote to me. No expert, but have to wonder if someone's hybrid (or even some of the stocked wolves) is in that picture?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yup the only thing that is going to work 100% is hunting and trapping them out of existance.


----------



## Laurie J (Mar 9, 2005)

I totally agree that hunting and trapping are the way to eliminate these animals. However, the liberal majority in the Seattle area of our state passed a trapping ban into law a few years ago, and the only way to trap is with a live trap (to be released somewhere else!) It is even illegal to trap MOLES in our ridiculous state, as well as to even OWN a mole trap! These same crazy liberals who haven't got a clue have got wolves being introduced back into our state, and they are PROTECTED! In this same area as the dog attacks, my husband has seen wolves while hunting. Not hybrids.....real wolves. 

Hunting is the only legal way to take care of them here, and like I said, they are making random, nighttime attacks in a very large area, and they have only been spotted with motion-sensor cameras. 

By the time they migrate 350 miles to our side of the state, I wonder if our two Great Pyrenees will be able to keep our sheep herd from being wiped out! It's crazy!!!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2011)

the one good cure.......SSS.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

the dogs were shot weeks ago.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Jason, do you have a link for that report?? The dogs(pits) that killed a flock of sheep were shot but I have heard nothing in regards to this pack..that may or may not have pet dogs in it. Thanks, I certainly hope you are right!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's the last story I could pick up from the local newspaper - it makes more sense to me the pack could have included a dog/wolf hybrid (not the fabulous coy-dog) - they're sold all over the place to ignorant yahoos. If you've ever had huskies, you can appreciate how these can just "get loose" - never mind being abandoned. But your ordinary German Shepherds could fit the bill too.
http://colvillestevenscounty.kxly.com/news/crime/bloody-rampage-ends-after-dog-pack-killed/48831


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

BE CAREFUL if they are wild dogs ,they are not scared of people . sounds like you need help we have anatolian shepherds pups, adults that can help , Ican give you a good price.www.livestockguardianangels.com


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

> Jason, do you have a link for that report?? The dogs(pits) that killed a flock of sheep were shot but I have heard nothing in regards to this pack..that may or may not have pet dogs in it. Thanks, I certainly hope you are right!


Here is one article. There is another longer thread I believe under countryside families or homesteading questions. 

B


> Bloody Rampage Ends After Dog Pack Killed
> 
> After months of bloody attacks and more than 100 farm animals dead the Stevens County Sheriff's Office says the suspects have been killed.
> 
> ...


http://colvillestevenscounty.kxly.com/news/crime/bloody-rampage-ends-after-dog-pack-killed/48831


----------



## ericburns4 (Jul 4, 2011)

That looks a bit like Huskie, but then huskies don&#8217;t have such a coat. Check out this list of number of fatal attacks by dogs in USA. The top two attackers are Pitbull and Rottweiler. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_United_States


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

ericburns4 said:


> That looks a bit like Huskie, but then huskies donât have such a coat. Check out this list of number of fatal attacks by dogs in USA. The top two attackers are Pitbull and Rottweiler. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_United_States


It's interesting there's a jump in fatal dog attacks in 2005. Is this a sign of the times I wonder where more people are getting dogs for home defense? Or is it when pit bulls became popular as pets? 
Most of the attacks were friends or relatives dogs.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like a husky mix to me.. But huskies aren't that far off from wild and are know to have pretty strong prey drives.


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

laughingllama75 said:


> the one good cure.......SSS.


Agreed!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The woman quoted in the article above (Laura Wright) is my good friend. They've pretty much figured out that at least some of the "dogs" were domestically bred wolves and wolf crosses that a woman deliberately freed after the bank foreclosed on her.

F&G was supposed to be running DNA test to determine for sure if the culprits were wolves or crosses but apparently lost the samples. Laura (a retired biologist) took samples of her own and was planning on sending them to be tested.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

With the length of th emuzzle on the one in th epicture I would say its wolf or wofl hybrid. Too much skull to make me think coyote or coy dog.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

I would fully agree that any wild or out of control dogs need to be exterminated.

But the talk of having to trap or kill out all of the Wolves seems a bit overboard. Although I would like to see the coyote population REDUCED in my area. 

With a rare or endangered predator, I feel we need to find a way to co-exist. If they become overpopulated, reduction may be waranted.

The studies of LGDs and Cultural Practices in Europe and Asia found one surprising thing. The areas with the "largest and most aggressive" LGDs with Sound Usage had the most healthy Predator populations. 

This was attributed to the fact that the dogs routinely chased the predators off 1/2-2 miles. With such a threat, the predators soon learned to choose to eat elsewhere. 
Predators engaged by LGDs that would only defend from within the flock and chase the predators off a couple hundred yards, would continue to probe the perimeter until an opportunity presented. 

I feel that with the right LGDs and proper usage, livestock could co-exist with a healthy predator population with minimal loss. True, it might be easier to exterminate them,,, but just not right.

The LGDs with the more aggressive style of control that I am aware of include the different Central Asian Landrace breeds, and the Turkish Breeds.
I would have to guess that the breeds best able to deter wolves or bear would be the Central Asians and the Boz Shepherds. Although the Kangals in sufficient numbers would be every bit as effective. Not to say there are not other breeds as capable, or certian bloodlines or individuals of any breed.

I just feel that with the right dog and proper usage, we can exist without displacement of the natural functioning environment.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

MM
it is also important to remember in the parts of europe (except maybe spain) and asia where LGDs are still used primarily to deter wildlife the predators ARE hunted to greater or lesser extents. that means their populations are healthy but not excessive AND they know from experience that interaction w/ people can have serious unpleasant consequences. in large areas of western europe the primary threat LGDs face are human thieves.
also where LGDs are still the dominant form of livestock protection the main predators are either small primarily solitary cats (snow leopards, desert lynx etc), mostly solitary bear or medium to small sized canines ( medium or small subspecies of wolf & jackals). in areas where large wolves, communal big cats & other communal predators are dominant ruthless hunting & trapping are still the primary & most effective control measures.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Pops2,
I do have to agree with you on this. But also feel that as much as possible, we should try to maintain a working relationship. Within reason.

Keeping the population low but viable would be a good starting point. I am not a bunny hugger, and understand the need to use lethal means. The Wild Hogs here in Texas are an example of that need. Coyotes also!!!!

Was just trying to give my idea of working with nature,,,,


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

I understand and i too think there should be room for everything (well everything NATIVE) within reason.


----------

